# Outlook 2003 - Kontakte



## djnelly (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo...

ich habe im OL 2003 einen neuen Ordner für Kontakte erstellt und dort meine Adressen importiert.
Diese werden auch bei Kontakte richtig angezeigt.

Wenn ich nun eine neue Email schreibe und auf "an" gehe, so sehe ich zwar rechts oben die Auswahlliste der Ordner, wenn ich aber den richtigen anklicke, stehen keine emailadressen darin.

Kann einer helfen ?

Danke


----------



## gorim (10. Juni 2006)

Hast Du beim Kontakteordner (Eigenschaften) auch das Häkchen gesetzt "Diesen Ordner als Adreßbuch anzeigen"?

bis dann
gorim


----------

